# Surfside report: flyfishing it.



## surfsideperson

got the beach this morning early, before daylight, could not tell , what the water conditgions were, just knew it was rougher than i planned it to be. I searched for good clarity, in the dark and the jetty seemed to be the place to be. i got in and put a few cast in the water , to my dissapointment, it was murky and flat, and even tho there was bait , i did not have any blow ups on my trusty, chrome-goto - popper. this lasted about 10 mins, and then i left that area, i called a buddy to see what the water looked like at the pass and started to head that way, he said it looked rough, well it was rough, despite the fact it was calm , dead wind. it was still about 2 foot little breakers on the 2nd sandbar. very hard to wade and flyfish. ended leaving access 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and going back toward jetty to my honey hole. found good green water a little calmer and , also a pocket full of trout, i used my fly rod and instantly got about 4 to 6 good blow up's, how ever, they were knocking fly out of water, the few guys around me were doing very well for using conventional rods. they were using a shrimp look alike, and cacthing fish. i ended up catching about 7 fish, and releasing some and keeping the nice pan size ones. all trout. it was good , to get out and catch some fish. i think tonight it will be good too. 
just had to find them in the surf front. 
fish are there and hungry. 
good luck. 

ssp.


----------



## Hippel

Thanks for the report, SSP. Glad you found the fish!


----------



## Razzorduck

Thanks SSP for the report :dance:
Hope it holds till I can get down there


----------



## wadespade

I wonder how long this will hold out. I have a vacation day scheduled for Monday and it is specifically for fishing, hopefully catching.


----------



## Thunder

Tomorrow morning is looking good. I think I am going.


----------



## Ish




----------



## surfsideperson

ish, are you new. must be, i have been posting reports here for years without pics. never been a problem.


----------



## dbarham

surfsideperson said:


> ish, are you new. must be, i have been posting reports here for years without pics. never been a problem.


 we still enjoy the info and reports SSP THANKS WE DONT NEED PICS!angelsm


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Hey SSP its cool... just look at all the little smiley faces under the posters.. its only a joke.. I also enjoy the reports bro.. no pics needed...

Keep thrashin em.....:cheers:


----------



## Ish

surfsideperson said:


> ish, are you new. must be, i have been posting reports here for years without pics. never been a problem.


it's not a problem now. it was just a suggestion.

just think how much better those reports could have been if you had added pictures, and all the missed opportunities to enrich the content on this board...

imagine how much more people would look forward to seeing your reports if there were cool pictures in them...

but if you're satisfied with mediocity, meh...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

*Hey Ish*

Being the flyfishing guru that you are.. no disrespect intended.. you have a great deal of knoledge... Which fly would you use for the trippletail... I posted pics of them a little while ago... I get 1 vacation a year and need ta make the best of it buddy... Pics are in the other thread....

thanks Randall


----------



## bbgarcia

Went to the jetty for a while yesterday morning. Kept about 12 nice bluefish, a large pompano, 2 large spanish macs, and 2 keeper trout. Some fish caught on live shrimp, some on plastics in chartreuse. Many throwback bluefish, specks, sharks, and whiting. Lost alot of plastics to "teeth" and also some cut lines. I lost what what seemed to be a small king or very large Spanish Mac that cut me off right at the rocks.


----------



## TRIPLE L

SSP, Are you sure you want to post on the flyfishing forum? Bring your posts back to the regular fishing reports.


----------



## manwitaplan

*WHatever!!!!!!!!*



Ish said:


> it's not a problem now. it was just a suggestion.
> 
> just think how much better those reports could have been if you had added pictures, and all the missed opportunities to enrich the content on this board...
> 
> imagine how much more people would look forward to seeing your reports if there were cool pictures in them...
> 
> but if you're satisfied with mediocity, meh...


SSP

You have been a great information source for a longtime. Do not let this guy stop you from reporting. Thank you so much for the information and the detailed reports. I also appreciate you posting as much as you are able.

From me and about 91% of 2cool Thanks! WE DON'T NEED PICTURES.

PS- I guess you can figure out who the 9% are.

Manwitaplan


----------



## jbenge

I understand that you dont post pics but IMO pics do make it a better read.


----------



## Ish

manwitaplan said:


> Do not let this guy stop you from reporting.


I'm not trying to stop the guy from reporting. I want him to report as much as possible to liven this place up. I want content on here that keeps all of us coming back for more. I merely suggested a way to enrich his posts for the betterment of the board and the entertainment of us all.

Then his personal cheerleading squad







comes out against that idea....

When I first saw this thread I clicked on it with excitement and anticipation about seeing some cool struff from the trip. I admit I was disappointed there was nothing to look at.

Some people get what I meant, and some are obviously content with bland text about how many fish were caught.

My bad for suggesting we try to make the content on this board the best it can be. Please accept my sincerest apologies.


----------



## Ish

TRIPLE L said:


> SSP, Are you sure you want to post on the flyfishing forum? Bring your posts back to the regular fishing reports.


so you want him to take his ball and go home?


----------



## Ish

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Being the flyfishing guru that you are.. no disrespect intended.. you have a great deal of knoledge... Which fly would you use for the trippletail... I posted pics of them a little while ago... I get 1 vacation a year and need ta make the best of it buddy... Pics are in the other thread....
> 
> thanks Randall


check your thread.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

ssp doesnt need to post any pics...i always appericate his reports..so ssp why not post the report on fishing report section too lol?


----------



## surfsideperson

the reason for posting up here is i am pretty much using my flyrod, all the time now. 
so its a flyfishing forum. it works. 
and ill just keep posting here when i can. 
i am pretty busy guy so i dont fish near as much as i used to and therefore dont post as much. 
i hope it helps some of you out. 
fish on. 
and thick tippets......
ssp


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

thanks for letting us know..will check on here more often for ur upcoming reports...thanks again

Ryan


----------



## houfinchaser

Seems like we are not fishing enough and everyone seems to be some what sensitive. I don't think Ish meant anything by it, its just fun when you see what people catch.


----------



## TRIPLE L

Ish, SSP has been on the regular fishing reports for a long time, he has always given excellent reports and is local to the Surfside area. If you don't like the way he posts we will gladly take the posts on the "fishing reports forum".


----------



## Ish

where did i say i didn't like it, sport?



TRIPLE L said:


> SSP has been on the regular fishing reports for a long time,...


and what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## jbenge

*im just saying*

Anyone notice how many are viewing the Fly Fishing forum in the last couple days? Coincidence?

:cheers:


----------



## Ish

great...maybe things'll (like that contraction?) pick up around here. that's exactly what this place needs - more traffic.

there's 10 on right now. that's gotta be a record.


----------



## jbenge

*agree*



Ish said:


> great...maybe things'll (like that contraction?) pick up around here. that's exactly what this place needs - more traffic.
> 
> there's 10 on right now. that's gotta be a record.


Could not agree more. This place has been dead.


----------



## Tricky Matt

I'd say hundreds of 2coolers would agree when I say that SSP's reports are the *most anticipated* of any poster on the whole message board.


----------



## DrumInPublic

Appreciate the heads up from flyfisher to flyfisher


----------



## TRIPLE L

*Sport?????*

Ish, maybe it is when you replied to SSPs report. " worthless without pics", does that ring a bell or do you suffer from an acute case of CRS?


----------



## Ish

Tricky Matt said:


> I'd say hundreds of 2coolers would agree when I say that SSP's reports are the *most anticipated* of any poster on the whole message board.
























YAY!!!!


----------



## jbenge

Tricky Matt said:


> I'd say hundreds of 2coolers would agree when I say that SSP's reports are the *most anticipated* of any poster on the whole message board.


That's awesome&#8230;. I don't think that any of the guys that would like to see pics would disagree with that. But like Ish and houfinchaser stated above seeing pictures of a person's trip is very captivating and really helps put the reader in that particular setting.


----------



## Ish

TRIPLE L said:


> Ish, maybe it is when you replied to SSPs report. " worthless without pics", does that ring a bell or do you suffer from an acute case of CRS?


[yawn]

(there was no sarcasm there or anything...no really, i was dead serious.)


----------



## genemu

The reason there are lots of people looking here is because SSP posted a report on the fishing reports site letting us know he had a more detailed report posted here. Thanks SSP!


----------



## Long Pole

Thanks Ish for screwing up a good thread. 

SSP thanks for the info...Plan on heading down there this weekend if I can get out of work in time.


----------



## Ish

Long Pole said:


> Thanks Ish for screwing up a good thread.


I am (tears are streaming down my cheeks) so, so, so sorry. Please, please show mercy and find it in your heart to forgive me.

Please?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I wish you guys would get over it.. Ish was just askin for some pics.... Geez.. I'd like ta see a few myself... SSP is a good report guy and works his butt off to get the job done... But all this Bickerin ove a emoticon funny is just stupid...










can ya see the smilie faces under each and every one of the little funny guys...
get a grip on the fly rods guys and lets go...


----------



## workn2huntnfish

Ish is an Erkel wannebe. I will ignore his stupid, smartass comments henceforth. I bet he was the crybaby that kids teased at school and now he has great courage since his mama bought him a keyboard. LOL.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

workn2huntnfish said:


> Ish is an Erkel wannebe. I will ignore his stupid, smartass comments henceforth. I bet he was the crybaby that kids teased at school and now he has great courage since his mama bought him a keyboard. LOL.


 Your limited intelegence just came shineing thru my flat screen monitor...:wink:


----------



## workn2huntnfish

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Your limited intelegence just came shineing thru my flat screen monitor...:wink:


Hey, Johnny Queer (honestly, a 50 year old Star War fan, how cute), have you ever heard of 'spell check'? Geez....

I didn't know Johnny Queer and starISH had a thing going.....LOL


----------



## wadespade

No offense guys but this forum was far more enjoyable before you two started chiming in. The reports are meant for informational purposes and I would imagine SSP is merely trying to help out some fellow 2Cool fly rodders, but hey thanks for taking time out of your day for the betterment of a post that was fine with out your so called humor, patronizing, input, and all around comments.

Say what you will but this needs to be put to bed.....get over it or go away. Seriously, no offense is meant just a call for tact!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

workn2huntnfish said:


> Hey, Johnny Queer (honestly, a 50 year old Star War fan, how cute), have you ever heard of 'spell check'? Geez....
> 
> I didn't know Johnny Queer and starISH had a thing going.....LOL


wadespade your absolutly right.. I tried ta stop the crapp in the post before workn2huntnfish chimed in his remarks... Its not a crime ta put up little emoticons on the net... here is a couple for the workin guy..































You guys need ta fish more.. I know its hot and stuff.. but quibblin over emotifunnies is just childish..


----------



## Ish

wadespade said:


> No offense guys but this forum was far more enjoyable before you two started chiming in.


good point wanda, cuz that why we're here....for _your_ enjoyment.

this forum was *dead* before we started chiming in.


----------

